# LGB 34690 "Velo"



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

What a relief!  F i n a l l y, I scored the last baggage wagon I had been looking for. Now to keep an eye out for the 2er sets of sightseeing cars and flat wagons. Is anyone else trying to track all the pieces of RhB LGB made? I sure wish I hadn't taken a break from buying the last few years of Lehmann's life.


Jack


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jack,

You might want to give Tony at Ultimate Trains in Nanton a call about the 2 pack of the sightseeing cars--he had some last time I was there.
As far as collecting RhB models, I only buy the ones I like...though SWMBO might tell you that equates to every RhB piece LGB ever made! 

Keith


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB 34690 "Velo"*

Can anybody translate "Patrimoni Mundial"? I tried google and all the hits were in some European language I don't speak.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB 34690 "Velo"*

I believe it means 'World Heritage' site. The Albula-Bernina section of the RhB was granted Unesco World Heritage status in 2008, and this locomotive was painted to celebrate that win. There was an earlier version of the livery which stated that it was a candidate. Once they were granted the status they updated the paint job which LGB replicated. My wife and I were in Switzerland the month they found out that they were successful in their bid--everyone was very excited! So we both wanted this loco as a reminder of a very happy trip. 

Keith


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB 34690 "Velo"*

The vast majority of our Lehmann RhB items are the result of a very happy honeymoon in Graubünden, Switzerland! 

Jack


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

FYI, the depressed center car will be soon available as a TrainLi product. Write me for preliminary info.

[email protected]


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 03/12/2009 11:45 AM
Hi Jack,
 
You might want to give Tony at Ultimate Trains in Nanton a call about the 2 pack of the sightseeing cars--he had some last time I was there.
As far as collecting RhB models, I only buy the ones I like...though SWMBO might tell you that equates to every RhB piece LGB ever made!  " border="0" />
 
Keith








 

Keith,


Thanks for the lead ! Tony has the sightseeing wagons on the way. I agree,  I rarely see a RhB model that I don't like!!!!


Jack


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB 34690 "Velo"*

That's great Jack--glad I could help out! 

Keith


----------

